# Koolaid Pickles.



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 3, 2019)

I didnt cold smoke these this time.
Drain pickles (reserve the juice) I used sliced as they will pick up the liquid better.








You will need 2 packets of your fav koolaid and 3 T sugar. You can add more if you like.












Next mix the koolaid and sugar to the reserved pickle liquid.






Place pickles back in jar.






Pour kooljuice back in jar to cover pickles.






Lid back on and fridge for 5 days.

NOM NOM


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 3, 2019)

OK so the pickles will change color and taste like cool aid?
Waiting

Warren


----------



## PoukieBear (Jun 3, 2019)

But...why?!

Please don't be offended, but is this an American thing to do?  A regional thing?  A crazy thing?
Do the pickles taste sweet afterwards?

I'm sort of intrigued and horrified all at the same time.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 3, 2019)

Interesting.
I'm not a fan of sweet pickles, but I'm betting my daughter will love this.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 3, 2019)

I tried these once.  Pretty tasty!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 3, 2019)

PoukieBear said:


> But...why?!
> 
> Please don't be offended, but is this an American thing to do?  A regional thing?  A crazy thing?
> Do the pickles taste sweet afterwards?
> ...



Really?

Why?
Where do you want me to start?

America South 100%
Regional to the Southern states of the USA

Crazy?
Depends on who ya ask....lol

Yes they will bed red and sour/sweet


----------



## PoukieBear (Jun 3, 2019)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> Really?
> 
> Why?
> Where do you want me to start?
> ...



LOL, I'm always willing to try something new, but I don't think I'm willing to actually do this myself.  I'll wait until I get invited to a southern smoke out :)


----------



## krj (Jun 3, 2019)

They have an interesting flavor, but they surprisingly are actually pretty tasty. It's dirt cheap to make, grab a cheap jar of dills and a packet of koolaid and go to town!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 3, 2019)

PoukieBear said:


> LOL, I'm always willing to try something new, but I don't think I'm willing to actually do this myself.  I'll wait until I get invited to a southern smoke out :)



Dec South Florida Smokeout in Sebring Florida.


----------



## bbqbrett (Jun 3, 2019)

PoukieBear said:


> But...why?!
> 
> Please don't be offended, but is this an American thing to do?  A regional thing?  A crazy thing?
> Do the pickles taste sweet afterwards?
> ...



Feel like you somewhat on this one.  Kind of intrigued and horrified at the same time.  Once I read it I figured it must be a southern thing.  Don't ever remember hearing about it before now though.  Sounds inexpensive enough to try though.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 3, 2019)

I am going to do this and sub out the Koolaid and sugar for Crystal Light. I am always up to try something new. I think I will also add some pickled jalapenos to the mix.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 3, 2019)

Wow they still sell Kool-aid. I haven't had that since the 70's. 

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2019)

Sounds a little Strange, but if Rick says it's good I'm willing to give it a Try!!

Thanks Rick!

Bear


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 3, 2019)

Thanks y'all

I made them a few times, smoked the pickles once before adding the liquid back, pretty good.

Yeah koolaid packs are like 24 cents now. I remember when they were a nickel.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 4, 2019)

I haven't tried them yet. They do sound a bit bizarre. But I felt the same way when I first heard of deep fried pickles. After trying them I get them occasionally if I see them on a menu. I'll be giving the kool-aid pickles a try one day.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 4, 2019)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> Thanks y'all
> 
> I made them a few times, smoked the pickles once before adding the liquid back, pretty good.
> 
> Yeah koolaid packs are like 24 cents now. I remember when they were a nickel.




How about 2 for a nickel I'm a little older I guess.  

Warren


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 4, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> How about 2 for a nickel I'm a little older I guess.
> 
> Warren



Yeah maybe a tad.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 4, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I haven't tried them yet. They do sound a bit bizarre. But I felt the same way when I first heard of deep fried pickles. After trying them I get them occasionally if I see them on a menu. I'll be giving the kool-aid pickles a try one day.



Deep fried pickles, or Frickles are incredible Steve.  You should make a batch one day.  WAY better than any restaurant.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 4, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Deep fried pickles, or Frickles are incredible Steve.  You should make a batch one day.  WAY better than any restaurant.



I might do that. You know of a decent recipe?


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 4, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I might do that. You know of a decent recipe?



FRICKLES - FRIED PICKLES
1 bottle hamburger dill slices
1/2 cup all purpose flour
1/2 cup yellow corn meal
1 teaspoon BBQ rub
1/2 cup yellow mustard
1/2 cup beer

Drain the pickles, and reserve the juice (it makes a great chicken brine).  Combine beer and mustard in one bowl.  Do the same with the flour, cornmeal, and rub in another.  Dip pickles into beer/mustard slurry, and then into the cornmeal, flour, and rub mix.  Shake off the excess and fry in 375 deg oil until golden.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 11, 2019)

Been 8 days now.

Pickles took the koolaid really good.













Soaked just bout all the way through. Taste good..


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 12, 2019)

Kool deal Rick how do they taste.

Warren


----------



## xray (Jun 12, 2019)

Very interesting. Will they work with grape kool-aid or maybe lemon or lime flavors?


----------



## Medina Joe (Jun 12, 2019)

Well I still eat pickle pigs feet. So I'll try cool aid pickles


----------



## krj (Jun 12, 2019)

xray said:


> Very interesting. Will they work with grape kool-aid or maybe lemon or lime flavors?



I've only done cherry, but there shouldn't be a problem using other flavors. I think you normally see them as cherry/strawberry/fruit punch because of how much of a difference the color is compared to a normal pickle.

But there's only one way to tell! Luckily jars of pickles and packets of koolaid are a pretty cheap investment to try something new. I'd do it myself, but I've been keto for nearly 16 months and having these around the house would be dangerous lol.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 12, 2019)

Any kind/flavor of koolaid will work.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 14, 2019)

BDASPNY Thanks for the like it is appreciated

Warren


----------



## SlowLeadBullets (Jun 21, 2019)

I had to try this.  I made a batch and took them to the office for opinions.  The general consensus was they would be better if you just omitted the sugar and Koolaid.


----------

